# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen kan ook simpel zijn

## Utopia

Hoi allemaal, 

Ik heet Don en ben nu 52 jaar.Hier is mijn verhaal.Het is het positief verhaal en ik hoop dat anderen er wat aan hebben.Het is het verhaal zonder jojo effect.Het verhaal zonder hoge kosten (alleen maar goedkoper).Het verhaal zonder ook maar 1 enkele tegenslag.

Ik woog mij wel eens thuis op de weegschaal en de laatste vijf jaar zag ik mijn gewicht opvallend toenemen door het "goede" leven en liet het gewoon gebeuren. Ik deed af en toe aan hardlopen maar dat werd steeds minder en begin februari dit jaar woog ik bijna 100 kg bij een lengte van 1 meter 86.Toen ging er bij mij een knop om en besefte ik dat het eigenlijk wel zat was en dat het zo niet langer verder mocht.Ik realiseerde mij dat ik geen dik oud mannetje wilde worden.Ik zag soms afval programma's op tv en ik had wel te doen met al die tobberaars.Ik zei dan tegen mij vriendin dat het allemaal niet zo moeilijk kon zijn.In mijn beleving was het allemaal heel simpel: gewoon minder eten en snoepen.Niet moeilijk doen maar zelf ondernam ik niets en liet het maar gebeuren.

Begin feb bezochten we een vriendin en haar vriend.Haar vriend is te zwaar en we hadden het er tijdens de thee even over.Haar zus was er ook en heeft een sportschool.Zij weet van alles over gezonde leefwijze.Zij vertelde dat als je wilt afvallen je niet meer dan 1 à 2 % vet per maaltijd mag innemen, dat in appelstroop geen vet zit, dat je ontbijtkoek (wat vetarm) niet zomaar als tussendoortje in moet nemen.Het mag natuurlijk wel, veel beter dan een nuts of zo, maar het zet ook aan.Nou, die paar opmerkingen zijn voor mij de grote inspiratie geweest om nu dan maar eens aan mijn overgewicht te gaan werken.Nu had ik iets concreets: niet meer dan 2 % vet.

Ik ben nu in 3 mnd en 1 wk 20 kg afgevallen en wel op de volgende manier:
Ontbijt: 2 volkoren boterhammen met appelstroop 0 % vet.Soms jam.Sinds een wk of 2 zonder boter, daarvóór een dun laagje Becel Pro Active.Ik neem dat ontbijt mee naar mijn werk en eet dat tussen 8 en ½9.Vervolgens drink ik wat water en koffie zonder suiker en weinig melkpoeder:1/3 van het standaard zakje.Om een uur of 11 eet ik 1 sinaasappel.

Voor de lunch ga ik niet meer naar het bedrijfsrestaurant.In plaats daarvan maak ik met een collega een wandeling van 3 kwartier en eet tijdens die wandeling 2 volkorenboterhammen met een dunne laag Becel Pro Active en Slankie smeerkaas (7% vet) of Slankie kaas (12% vet).Ook thuis al klaargemaakt.Heel soms kipfilet of paarden rookvlees) Nou die smeerkaas is wel lekker, maar die slankie kaas was erg wennen.Het is net plastic met een flauwe kaassmaak.Ik heb dat smaakprobleem opgelost door er een laag Marmite of Sambal overheen te smeren (ik heb meestal 4 soorten sambal in huis en dus keuze genoeg.De rest van de middag drink ik water en koffie.Om een uur of 3 eet ik een sinaasappel.

Om een uur of 6 bereiden we thuis de warme maaltijd.Die is niet veel anders dan wat we gewend waren.Aardappelen, groente en vlees en verse sla.Het grote verschil zit em in het vlees.Geen vet vlees meer zoals speklap, rookworst, schnitzel, rundervink, bal gehakt, rundvlees (draadjesvlees) Saucijzenworst.In plaats daarvan is het Rundertartaar, biefstuk, biefstuktartaar, mager of extra mager gehakt (AH) , mager rundvlees (draadjesvlees), mager Saucijzenworst (AH), kip.Een enkele keer Shoarmavlees.Zodra we een wat vettere vleessoort bereiden wordt er geen vet in de pan gedaan.Er komt voldoende vet vrij uit het vlees.Als we vet in de pan doen is het altijd Becel vloeibaar.Nooit harde vetten, maar dat deden we al jaren niet meer.

Soms maken we ook rijstmaaltijden, macaroni of spagetti.In plaats vlees eten we soms vis).

We nemen altijd een toetje (we hebben meestal drie a vier soorten in de koelkast). Biogarde, Optimel yoghurt of kwark.Soms een Mona-toetje of vla.De biogarde en kwark worden aangevuld met light jam of gewone jam.

Omdat ik in het weekend gewoon thuis ontbijt en lunch pas ik mijn beleg wel aan.Ik neem de boterhammen (nog steeds 2 per ontbijt en 2 per lunch) dan niet op elkaar geplakt maar eet ze na elkaar.Ik doe er dan beleg op wat doordeweeks onhandig is om naar het werk mee te nemen op klaargemaakt brood: Zwitserse strooikaas.Kaas met wat verse sla er op.Een gekookt eitje.Vis uit blik of een zoute, zure haring of makreel.

Dat brood, dat bakken we zelf.Dat is Twents donker volkoren (AH).Dat deden we al een paar mnd eerder voordat ik met dat afvallen begon.Puur omdat ik het brood uit de winkel de laatste jaren sterk achteruit gegaan is.Zelfs het brood van de warme bakker is niet van de kwaliteit van vroeger.Het supermarktbrood is nog erger achteruit gegaan, ik vermoed mede door de diverse "supermarkt oorlogen" om het brood maar zo goedkoop mogelijk in de markt te kunnen zetten.AH vormt daarop enigszins een uitzondering.Je kunt daar nog kiezen uit redelijke tot aardige kwaliteit brood en "low budget" brood van mindere kwaliteit.

Drinkgedrag.Hier is niet veel in veranderd.Ik was 2 jaar geleden al gestopt met suiker in koffie en thee maar sinds februari neem ik steeds minder koffiemelk (becel) in de koffie.Gewone volle of halfvolle melk dronk ik al bijna niet.Magere melk dronk ik nooit, dat is net water met melksmaak, jasses!) Wel af en toe een sapje (meestal zo'n goedkoop light multivitamine sapje) en soms Nutricia chocomel (lekkere volvette smaak).Nou die sapjes drink ik bijna niet meer, en de chocomel helemaal niet meer).Ik drink gewoon water.

Ik ben een mnd geleden gestopt met bier.Ik drink nu 2 tot 4 glazen rode wijn op een avond.Meestal sluit ik af met een borrel whiskeij.Ik houd van alcoholische dranken, maar dat moet wel minder.Dat wordt na het afvallen de volgende uitdaging (stoppen met roken is mij 15 jaar geleden ook gelukt).

Hoewel ik soms honger ervaar en zin in troep uit de muur heb lukt het mij zeer goed om de discipline op te brengen.Ik heb steeds meer plezier in mijn succes van de gewichtsvermindering want dat is het zeker.Het is ronduit prettig om te kunnen doorademen als je je schoenveters moet strikken.Het hardlopen gaat beter (ik doe aan duurloop).Ik loop weer wat vaker (1 à 2 keer per wk).Het scheelt wel als je 20 kg minder mee te torsen hebt.Je proeft men name het brood bewuster en beter.Je lichaam stelt zich goed in op minder vet.Ik ben sinds het februari 2 keer uit eten geweest en heb toen meer en vetter gegeten.Dit had totaal geen effect.Het lichaam zet hetgeen je dan tot je neemt gewoonweg niet meer om in vet.Ik weet wel dat dit maar kortmalig werkt.Je kunt dit maar 1 dag doen.Als je dit eetpatroon 2 keer direct de dagen er na herhaalt is het gebeurd en wordt het wel omgezet in vet.Conclusie: Af en toe een uitgebreide vettere maaltijd kan geen kwaad.

Het is leuk om te ervaren om zo effectief succes tehebben.Voor mij is het bijna een avontuur.Ik heb in mijn leven nog nooit eerder aan afvallen gedaan.Dit is de eerste keer dat ik er mee aan de gang ben gegaan.Ik heb niets afgekeken.Ik volg geen dieet.Het is mijn eigen bedachte methode gebasseerd op mijn opvattingen die ik eerder had tijdens het zien van al die tv programma's waarin het overgewicht (wat nu toch wel een maatschappelijk probleem lijkt te worden) ter sprake gebracht werd.En die methode die ik volg is heel simpel: 1e fase: Eet voldoende.(Dit klinkt misschien te makkelijk.Wat ik bedoel is: Stop met het teveel eten en ga niet speciale dingen eten, geen voedings supplementen of enge shakes die je tijdelijk moet eten.Want hoe moet je dan verder als je je streefgewicht bereikt hebt?
2e fase.Denk na over wat je in je eerste fase eet en kijk of je dit kan verfijnen: vervang de speklap door mager vlees.Vervang de varkenskarbonade door biefstuk.Vervang je boterham met 35% vet kaas door een boterham met Slankie kaas of armzalige appelstroop (is best lekker als je ook van zoet houdt).

Ik denk dat het grootste succes hem wel zit in het niet meer nemen van tussendoortjes.Die nam ik heel veel.Een opsomming:
Een stuk of 4 toffees voor in de auto naar mijn werk 's-morgens.
Een gebakje, saucijzenbroodje, vietnameze loempia als een jarige collega op je werk trakteert of als er iets anders op het werk te vieren was.
Gedurende de werkdag graaien in de droppotten die op een aantal bureau's staan.
2 x per wk een Snickers uit de automaat op het werk.
Tijdens de lunch in het bedrijfsrestaurant 2 keer per week een kroket of zo.
Vrijdags patatdag in het bedrijfsrestaurant.
Vóór het warme eten wat toffees.
Altijd na het warme eten wat toffees of ander snoep (stroopwafels bijv.)
Koekje bij de koffie 's-avonds.
Om een uur of tien bij de borrel chips of nootjes en noem maar op of een plank met belegen kaas blokjes wel 35% vet hoor!
Als de avond vorderde nog even bijvullen met andere snacks.
Voor het naar bed gaan nog even 2 boterhammen met pindakaas: lekker vet en goed vullend.
In het weekend lekker stokbrood met Franse brie en camembert kaas of filet american er op.2 keer per jaar een portie Escargo's met knoflookboter.Toasjes met franse smeerkaas.
Tijdens verjaardagen en feestjes lekkere hapjes en salades naar binnen werken.
Tijdens het winkelen even een broodje rookworst of hotdog bij de Hema pakken.
Ik zit nu rond de 79 kg en krijg wel vaker te horen van vrienden en collga's dat het zo wel goed is.Dat ik wel erg mager word.Als ze dat zeggen merk ik vaak op dat ik de eerste 50 plusser met anorexia wil worden.Je krijgt de lachers dan wel op je hand met zo'n opmerking.Mijn vriendin vindt wel dat mijn benen te dun worden.Daar wil ik nog wel wat op bedenken.Uiteindelijk slaap ik ook niet graag naast een zak met botten in bed.De mensen die vinden dat het het zo wel goed is zijn doorgaans wel de mensen die mij niet kenden toen in nog "jong" was.Tot mijn 30e woog ik zo'n 67 kg.Ik rookte toen nog wel. Ik weet dus eigenlijk niet wat mijn natuurlijke gewicht toen had moeten zijn.Ik denk zo'n 73 kg.Het bevalt me nog goed deze gewichtsvermindering en ik ga nog even er mee door.We zien wel.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Don,
Ik vind het de max dat je de tijd en moeite hebt genomen om je verhaal hierop te zetten!
Het is idd een positief verhaal waar velen,zoals ik,één of meerdere positieve tips van kunnen gebruiken!
Doe zo voort;je mag trots op jezelf zijn!!

Grtjs Ag

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Don,

Wat een doorzetter ben jij. Ook mijn man kwam ieder jaar van ons trouwen 1 kilo aan. Ik zei dan wel eens als je 100 weegt ga ik scheiden. Nu zover is het gelukkig niet gekomen. Hij werkt nu in onze praktijk en heeft daardoor bijna geen zakendiners meer, waardoor hij geleidelijk aan afvalt.
Aangevuld met goede supplementen gaat hij er steeds strakker uit zien.
Met jouw verhaal kun je zeker andere mensen motiveren en stimuleren hetzelfde te doen.

Rian Bruijne Prevent Care

----------


## Utopia

> Beste Don,
> 
> Wat een doorzetter ben jij. Ook mijn man kwam ieder jaar van ons trouwen 1 kilo aan. Ik zei dan wel eens als je 100 weegt ga ik scheiden. Nu zover is het gelukkig niet gekomen. Hij werkt nu in onze praktijk en heeft daardoor bijna geen zakendiners meer, waardoor hij geleidelijk aan afvalt.
> Aangevuld met goede supplementen gaat hij er steeds strakker uit zien.
> Met jouw verhaal kun je zeker andere mensen motiveren en stimuleren hetzelfde te doen.
> 
> Rian Bruijne Prevent Care


Dank voor je reactie Rian. Waar vind ik Prevent Care?
Groeten, 
Don. :Wink:

----------

